# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  new at this

## kleverly19

Hi all,
       as the title says I'm just starting out at this and would love to hear some suggestions as to a small tank to buy and the best fish for a starter to stock it with, just to get me used to it, thanx in advance,
                                                                   Kev

----------


## lost

Hi kev have you decided on tropical?

----------


## kleverly19

> Hi kev have you decided on tropical?


Was thinking of having some fish and a few frogs, saw some at a house i was at, little green things they were, think the guy said something about african river frogs, maybe i'm wrong, but if so i'd obviously be looking for fish that wouldn't eat them, :lol:

----------


## lost

I used to keep albino frogs in a tropical tank i had once with some guppies and some other fish.You may think this is a daft thing to say but make sure they are fully aquatic as not all of them are.As always your lfs should give you all  the help you need,best of luck bud.This may help

----------

